# Bad Period Pain



## Laragh (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi

I did a DIY donor sperm insemination via IVI on CD13 and Ive had period pains from then on starting off very light increasing in intensity, I am now on CD22 and they are severe.  I've never had pains like this before, is it the sperm thats causing this.  Surley after insemination it would be too early for "period pain" my cycle is 26days long.  can anyone throw any light on this

Thanks

Laragh


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I would go to your GP, as one of the risks of DIY is infection. Really hope that the pain goes away
L x


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Hmmm, yes, I'm afraid that's what I wondered too   
Hope that's not the case at all, and also that the pain goes too
x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I agree too, on a medical insem the sperm are spun & washed but even then the concentration of sperm going in to the uterus is far higher than it would normally be.

I hope you're ok


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Ohhhh I hope eerything is okay and would suggest taing atrip to your GP. It wouldn't hurt to ask them a fdew questions and get checked out! 

xxxx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

ouch poor you!! i'd pop to your dr like the others say.... let us know how you get on


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Yep, getting checked out is probably a good plan.

Although on the cycle I got pregnant (with DIY insems) my premenstrual symptoms were way more severe than they would usually have been, including quite bad period cramps. I know others who have had similar experiences when they've got pregnant too.

Good luck!

Gina. x


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Laragh, 

Did you go to the docs? Just wondered how things were??

L
xx


----------

